# Bulls sign Ronnie Brewer 12.5/3y



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

SamSmithHoops said:


> It's All Those Jazz! Bulls have their starting two guard as NBA sources say they agree to $12.5 million three-year deal with Ronnie Brewer


http://twitter.com/SamSmithHoops


----------



## Dancon7 (Jan 13, 2005)

Ok, I feel a little better now. This guy will bring some D to the table.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

Marc J. Spears SpearsNBAYahoo said:


> Ronnie Brewer tells Y! Sports he turned down Boston offer to sign 3-year, $12.5 million deal with Bulls. Big pro for CHI was chance to start.
> http://twitter.com/SpearsNBAYahoo


***


----------



## ajax25 (Jul 2, 2010)

nice signing, Chi town making some nice moves this offseason


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

Championship!!!!!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Yay. Let's grab a backup guard who can hit the 3 and a big man, please.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

we got him cheap. I like it.


----------



## Dancon7 (Jan 13, 2005)

If the Bulls are going to get three guys that played for the same coach, I'm glad that coach is Jerry Sloan.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I alway's liked Ronnie Brewer, I wanted to draft him when he came out. At the time I said his game is very similar to Lebron Jame's game (obviously hes not as good), he can pass, shoot, defend, drive and finish strong. Ronnie Brewer is a solid pickup and a more balanced pick up than JJ Reddick, heck I think Brewer is a better pick up than Matt Barnes would have been. 

I think taking a flyer on Jason Williams for the backup 1 is a solid move and bring back Brad Miller now. Hopefully they can keep some cap space for a mid season trade.


----------



## S.jR. (May 18, 2010)

That's a much better price..


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

id really like to get a backup guard that can shoot. Is Eddie House still available?


----------



## S.jR. (May 18, 2010)

So about how much cap do they have left now?


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

S.jR. said:


> So about how much cap do they have left now?


I think about 10 mil.

But I'm sure someone with a better understanding will chime in.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

anyone have a health update with Ronnie Brewer? Is he fully recovered from his injury right now?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sounds crazy but I think the Bulls can take it to the Heat. They are finally looking like a team, a really good defensive one for that matter.


----------



## Dancon7 (Jan 13, 2005)

S.jR. said:


> So about how much cap do they have left now?


According to KC Johnson, they are $7.8 million under the cap.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Dancon7 said:


> According to KC Johnson, they are $7.8 million under the cap.


Really?

When I added up all the salaries we have, according to the ESPN trade machine: http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine

Which is the one place I have seen contracts for guys like Asik. It also puts Boozer at 14.4 which is higher than what got originally reported. So this seems like a very conservative estimate on player contracts.
Then I added 4.2 mil for Brewer.
I ended up with 48.1 mil total in player salaries.

So we should have 10 mil in cap space. I think there would be three holds for 1.5 mil in total.

So if we spread it out over 3 players we should get 10 mil to spend right? 1 player should be able to get 9 mil right?


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

I read that Korver and Boozer got flat contracts where their salary doesn't increase every year.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

Nice.
Am I the only one who liked Flip Murray? If he's still out there...
Brad Miller is a must....
No announcement yet from Matt Barnes. Since we got Brewer cheap, maybe we are making a late push....
Jason Williams - it's a nice thought, but almost every back-up PG in the league is of the small and fast variety, and quickness is his biggest issue from the injury. How about Dee Brown? (half-serious).

Edit: Just saw Dornado that you like Flip too. That makes at least two of us.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

swirsk054 said:


> Our ace stat man Jeff Mangurten reports Rose is the only Bull under contract under 6-7
> about 3 hours ago via TweetDeck



haha


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.chicagobreakingsports.com/2010/07/bulls-agree-to-deal-with-free-agent-guard-brewer.html



> In a phone interview, Brewer said the opportunity to start at shooting guard appealed to him, which is why he turned down an offer from the defending Eastern Conference champion Boston Celtics.
> 
> "It just fits my style," Brewer said. "I think it's a team that will focus on defense. I think we'll defend, rebound and get on the break. I think I thrive in those situations. I showed that in Utah. I've showed I can be a good finisher and also defend the top shooting guards."
> 
> ...


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

samickFanHouse said:


> Key update regarding Brewer deal: final year of three-year, $12.5 million deal with Chicago nonguaranteed.


http://twitter.com/samickFanHouse


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

BenDengGo said:


> http://www.chicagobreakingsports.com/2010/07/bulls-agree-to-deal-with-free-agent-guard-brewer.html


great update. Good to hear he is healthy now. I really hope he gets back to his form from a couple years ago.


----------



## TheDarkPrince (May 13, 2006)

I'm all for bringing Flip back. He's a solid backp up, who can shoot and play decent D. As for back up center, any word on Brad Miller? I know he said he was still looking at all of his options.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

TheDarkPrince said:


> I'm all for bringing Flip back. He's a solid backp up, who can shoot and play decent D. As for back up center, any word on Brad Miller? I know he said he was still looking at all of his options.


I really like what GarPax is doing. Just need a few complimentary pieces. Way I look at it, they need somebody who can spell Rose for 10-15 mpg at the point. I'd prefer a veteran who is solid on defense. They have a slasher at the 2, a slasher at the 3, and a shooter at the 3. Another piece would be a shooter at the 2 (third me on re-signing Flip for cheap). Post wise, they have a 20/10 in Boozer. A legit all-around player at center in Noah. A "slider" (copyright Bill Simmons) in Gibson. A guy who just rebounds and block shots in Asik. Gotta re-sign Brad Miller to be that spacing big man who can come out and hit the 3. Add athletic freak/foul machine James Johnson and white combo guard Matt Bouldin and BOOM! 

The question is:

Can we get Flip, Brad Miller, and Veteran PG X for the 7-8 million dollars we have left to spend?

The answer is:

Jesus, I hope so.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I like Brewer I really do, but for some reason I can't help but think about how Kobe defended him, basically sagging 10 feet off of him. This guy has got to make open jumpshots or guys won't be forced to defend him. Good passer and slasher though.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

BREWER HAS A 6'11 WING-SPAN.
nasty.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice move. Not even close to done yet though.


----------



## BullNuts (Jan 18, 2010)

caseyrh said:


> id really like to get a backup guard that can shoot. Is Eddie House still available?


Read my mind 
eddie 

house


----------



## BullNuts (Jan 18, 2010)

BenDengGo said:


> http://www.chicagobreakingsports.com/2010/07/bulls-agree-to-deal-with-free-agent-guard-brewer.html


Hopefully Brewer brought that right arm down hard on Wade;s shoulder!


----------



## BullNuts (Jan 18, 2010)

Lots of ups and downs for this guy. Below are fantasy updates for Brewer. 

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ronnie_brewer/

Done for Season Apr. 2, 2010 
Sits Again Sunday, Not Done for Season Mar. 29, 2010 
Sits Wednesday Mar. 25, 2010 
Will Return Tuesday Mar. 16, 2010 
Plays Some 3-on-3 Mar. 12, 2010 
Keeps Making Progress Mar. 9, 2010 
Recovery on Schedule Mar. 4, 2010 
Out at Least 3 Weeks Feb. 20, 2010 
Will Undergo MRI Saturday Feb. 20, 2010 
Not Expected to Play Feb. 19, 2010 
A Grizzly For a While? Feb. 19, 2010 
Traded to Memphis Feb. 18, 2010 
Reduced Minutes Feb. 11, 2010 
(Back) Misses Practice Feb. 2, 2010 
Game-Time Decision For Wednesday Feb. 2, 2010 
Grizz Interested Jan. 21, 2010 
Continues to Struggle From Line Nov. 20, 2009 
Moves to Starting Small Forward Temporarily Nov. 14, 2009 
Nice Shooting Oct. 31, 2009 
Unable to Extend Contract Oct. 30, 2009 
Gets Through Full Practice Oct. 27, 2009 
Returns to Practice, Should be Ready for Opener Oct. 25, 2009 
Misses Practice Oct. 22, 2009 
Back in Starting Lineup Oct. 6, 2009 
Comes off Bench Oct. 2, 2009 
Continues to Score Mar. 31, 2009 
Nice Scoring Game Mar. 25, 2009 
Will Return to Starting Lineup Mar. 19, 2009 
Will Not Start Tuesday Mar. 17, 2009 
Wears Sleeves for Tendinitis Mar. 15, 2009 
Fills Stat Sheet Mar. 2, 2009 
Career-High Night Mar. 1, 2009 
Big Fourth Quarter Feb. 26, 2009 
Playing Small Forward Feb. 8, 2009 
Solid Game Jan. 11, 2009 
Scores Important Points Jan. 6, 2009 
Leads Team in Minutes and Points Dec. 28, 2008 
Leads Jazz in Scoring Dec. 27, 2008 
Nice Game in Start Friday Dec. 20, 2008 
May Be Victim of Future Lineup Change Dec. 19, 2008 
Should Return for Monday Night Game Dec. 15, 2008 
Will Miss Saturday's Game Dec. 12, 2008 
Leads Team with Big Scoring Night Dec. 10, 2008 
Another Career-High Scoring Nov. 27, 2008 
Several Number Threes in the Stat Sheet Nov. 25, 2008 
Season High Scoring Nov. 22, 2008 
Good Game in Loss Nov. 10, 2008 
Coming Up Big When it Counts Nov. 6, 2008 
Produces with Extra Time Nov. 2, 2008 
Coach Asked About Playing Time at SG Oct. 31, 2008 
Scores 20 in Win Apr. 13, 2008 
Eight Points in Second Game Back Apr. 11, 2008 
Returns to Action Apr. 9, 2008 
Returned to Practice Sunday Apr. 6, 2008 
Not Expected to Play Friday Apr. 4, 2008 
Misses Wednesday's Game Apr. 3, 2008 
Right Groin Injury Mar. 31, 2008 
Returns to Action Sunday Mar. 30, 2008 
Plans to Play Sunday Mar. 30, 2008 
Out with Stomach Virus Mar. 28, 2008 
Playing Well Mar. 6, 2008 
Solid Game Mar. 1, 2008 
Game-Time Decision for Wednesday Feb. 12, 2008 
Making Progress Feb. 11, 2008 
Sidelined by Bruised Tailbone Feb. 9, 2008 
Out Friday Feb. 8, 2008 
Doubtful for Friday's Game Feb. 8, 2008 
Five Steals in Win Feb. 3, 2008 
Watches From Bench Jan. 3, 2008 
Korver Impacting Playing Time Jan. 1, 2008 
(Dislocated Finger) Starts and Plays 25 Minutes Dec. 29, 2007 
Dislocated Finger Dec. 27, 2007 
Continues Good Defense Nov. 24, 2007 
Five Steals Wednesday Nov. 8, 2007 
Shines in Start Oct. 31, 2007 
Starting at Shooting Guard Oct. 27, 2007 
Contract Option Picked Up Oct. 25, 2007 
Starts at Shooting Guard Oct. 11, 2007 
Gets Praise Oct. 7, 2007


----------



## BDMcGee (May 12, 2006)

Bulls42 said:


> Nice.
> Am I the only one who liked Flip Murray? If he's still out there...
> Brad Miller is a must....
> No announcement yet from Matt Barnes. Since we got Brewer cheap, maybe we are making a late push....
> ...


Yeah, I'm with you guys. I also like Flip Murray a lot. He's really the quinissential role player. He knows his role and rarely tries to exceed it, and he's a veteran with great savvy and leadership skills. He's also an explosive, albeit very streaky scorer who can fill it up when he gets hot. I think he could provide a very valuable asset for this team. It would be great if they could bring him back.

I'm not a huge Ronnie Brewer fan, but I have a lot of respect for his talent and for his game and he's a great addition to the team. His size, athleticism, and all-around game should make him an excellent complement to Derrick Rose in the backcourt. The Bulls getting him at the price they did was a pretty good bargain.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Rest of the cap on Eddie House and Brad Miller? Just saying...it'd make sense.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I'm happy w/ this signing. It's a very reasonable deal at $4M per year and I really wanted this guy back in the 2006 draft. Brewer is a terrific all-around player; super athletic, long, solid ballhandler and passer (played alot of PG in high school and early college), plays good D. His only weakness is he is a horrendous shooter which I've heard isn't his fault; it's from a deformity in his arm from a childhood accident. However, he really is one of the best fast break guys and finishers in the L. Definitely an asset for Rose.

We do still need to sign a few more pieces though:

- Backup SG who can nail the 3
- Backup PG who can defend and nail the 3
- Brad Miller, please
- A few scraps to fill out the roster: Matt Bouldin and Derrick Byars, please


----------



## Firefight (Jul 2, 2010)

Losing out on Redick could be a blessing in disguise now that we have Brewer. I think that with our new coach we are going to try and be a defensive minded team... and Brewer is the kind of guy this team needed. With signing Korver we got our shooter... now with Brewer, we got our defensive wing to put on guys like Wade/Kobe etc... If we had Redick instead, that would be alot of offensive minded players on a defensive team.

I agree with most here now that we need to get a back-up PG that can shoot a little and a back-up big. (Keep in mind Brewer did play a lot of PG and ran that offense at Arkansas)... I also wouldn't mind getting Barnes as another defensive wing to bring off the bench...


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Firefight said:


> Losing out on Redick could be a blessing in disguise now that we have Brewer. I think that with our new coach we are going to try and be a defensive minded team... and Brewer is the kind of guy this team needed.


I completely agree.

Reddick at $20M seemed a little costly for my liking. The guy has only had 1 productive year out of three.

Brewer is just as young and has had several very good years. If we're gonna beat Miami, we needed a defensive stopper on the wing. I feel a lot better about our chances with Brewer (vs. Wade), Deng (vs. LBJ), and Noah (vs. Bosh). We have some defensive weapons to at least slow those guys down a little...and then to let Rose and Boozer do the scoring.

Another thought: How about signing Roger Mason as our backup SG? He seems perfect for that role -- can hit the 3-ball, good defender, makes good decisions, and can start if needed (e.g. injuries).


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

yodurk said:


> I completely agree.
> 
> Reddick at $20M seemed a little costly for my liking. The guy has only had 1 productive year out of three.
> 
> ...


I like the idea of bringing back Roger Mason, too. Can he play some point?


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

> The Bulls have had discussions with representatives for Josh Howard, Shannon Brown, Rasual Butler and Tracy McGrady, according to the Chicago Sun-Times


i also read that the cavs have contacted matt barnes and brad miller.

personally i'd take a close look at mo almond.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Ronnie Brewer probably would have been the de facto PG at Arkansas but he(read; his dad Ron Brewer Sr.)wanted him on the wings where his NBA future was. Not all that useful without the ball in his hands, but pretty good on the break and very good defensively.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Anyone else think the Bulls should start Brewer and Korver, and have Deng come off the bench with Gibson?

Deng could be a very effective scorer as a 6th man. I'm thinking 16ppg on about 50% from the field.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Anyone else think the Bulls should start Brewer and Korver, and have Deng come off the bench with Gibson?
> 
> Deng could be a very effective scorer as a 6th man. I'm thinking 16ppg on about 50% from the field.



It balances well with Korver's outside shot, but there's 0 chance Korver starts ahead of Deng.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Would've preferred someone like Pietrus if the Magic were looking to get rid of him because teams would have to respect his shot rather than play 10ft off him but I guess he'll have to do.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Wynn said:


> I like the idea of bringing back Roger Mason, too. Can he play some point?


Yes, he can. Only in short spurts. The thing with Mason is he has a great skill set for an NBA shooting guard, but just isn't talented enough to be a legit starter. Sorta like Aaron McKie, if you remember him.

IMO, Rose, Brewer, and Mason all have legit PG skills and would mitigate the need for a true backup PG. That would open up room for someone like Eddie House as a 3-pt weapon.

Here's hoping we get House & Mason.

Rose/House
Brewer/Mason
Deng/Korver
Booz/Taj
Noah/Asik

A lot of 3-pt shooting off the bench there, and alot of D in the starting lineup.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

yodurk said:


> Yes, he can. Only in short spurts. The thing with Mason is he has a great skill set for an NBA shooting guard, but just isn't talented enough to be a legit starter. Sorta like Aaron McKie, if you remember him.
> 
> IMO, Rose, Brewer, and Mason all have legit PG skills and would mitigate the need for a true backup PG. That would open up room for someone like Eddie House as a 3-pt weapon.
> 
> ...


Looks good. And a strangely fitting combination of guards.


----------

